# very quiet microphone



## Woland (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello, im not sure if this has been posted before, sorry if it was.
I have a dell inspiron 640m laptop. and just the basic motherboard sound card. I also have a microphone. I plug it into the mic in hole, and try to record my voice. but even on the loudest setting it barely detects anything. I have the sigmatel audio drivers. any ideas on how to make my voice louder when recording?


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

I've had this exact issue with two different PCs and even after changing the settings in the control panel sounds and audio devices to the highest level and adding the advanced audio boost. On both PCs after I ran the troubleshooting sound tests my mic was fine. Might have done something else that I'm unaware of, but worked for me.

Also, be sure to try the sound recording from the windows sound recorder - I did that also. 

Good luck.


----------



## Woland (Dec 11, 2006)

So, I figured out my little problems. Turns out it was because i was dumb. When I plugged in the mic, one of those "what would you like to do" things popped out. I dismissed it because I thought that it was one of those program launchers. In fact it was asking me if it was a mic or a line in etc. So, once i selected mic, the problem was solved.


----------

